# Glenn Beck and Code



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2009)

Alright all you hams. I think I finally figured out what the code is on the Glenn Beck radio show's top of the hour intro. It has been bugging me for some time. Here is what I got:

BC Ü TA0WBC 031950 Ü OFFSHORE RATER I 

Do you have any idea where this may have come from? It almost looks like a net header. I'm not sure about the umlauts.


----------



## he beholds (Jul 29, 2009)

??? I don't get it!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2009)

If you listen to the Glenn Beck radio show come on at the top of the hour you will hear a string of Morse Code characters. That's what I'm referring to.


----------



## he beholds (Jul 29, 2009)

that's crazy!!!!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 29, 2009)

It's for the secret location to Obama's real birth certificate.


----------



## Herald (Jul 29, 2009)

I was a morse intercept operator in the Air Force, and I'm also an amateur radio operator. I need to listen to that code. Most of the time a morse signal at the beginning of a public transmission is usually the station call sign. I'll try to listen to Beck and figure it out.


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2009)

Herald said:


> I was a morse intercept operator in the Air Force, and I'm also an amateur radio operator. I need to listen to that code. Most of the time a morse signal at the beginning of a public transmission is usually the station call sign. I'll try to listen to Beck and figure it out.



I was an elint op in the Navy. We only had to do morse for our rating exams. I never was very good at it.

I have wondered about that code at the beginning of Glenn Beck's radio programs.


----------



## gene_mingo (Jul 29, 2009)

Supposedly the Ü is a linefeed (or break) character, so this might be a teletype message meant to look like this:

BC
TA0WBC 031950
OFFSHORE RATER I

Glenn Beck himself has said that he has no idea wht it says; he and his producer randomply pickked it out of some sound effects that they had on-hand.


----------



## Herald (Jul 29, 2009)

Curt said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > I was a morse intercept operator in the Air Force, and I'm also an amateur radio operator. I need to listen to that code. Most of the time a morse signal at the beginning of a public transmission is usually the station call sign. I'll try to listen to Beck and figure it out.
> ...



Were you on P-3's? I was on the RC-135 Rivet Joint platform.


----------



## Herald (Jul 29, 2009)

gene_mingo said:


> Supposedly the Ü is a linefeed (or break) character, so this might be a teletype message meant to look like this:
> 
> BC
> TA0WBC 031950
> ...



_ _ . . _ _ (symbol "BT" or "BK") is normally a line break. The more I think about it looks like a maritime marker of some type.


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2009)

Herald said:


> Were you on P-3's? I was on the RC-135 Rivet Joint platform.



Nope, seagoing. USS Georgetown (AGTR2); sister ship of the Pueblo and the Liberty!


----------



## Herald (Jul 29, 2009)

Curt said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Were you on P-3's? I was on the RC-135 Rivet Joint platform.
> ...



I worked with some Squids stationed at Edsell, Scotland. Good guys.


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2009)

Herald said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > Herald said:
> ...



When I got out (1966) I was given my reserve orders. In case of national crisis I was to report to Edsell. Maybe I should go now.


----------



## Herald (Jul 29, 2009)

You got out in '66? Wow. You're old.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2009)

I got out in '66, too. Out of diapers.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 29, 2009)

I suspect that the "code" is simply some super secret LDS thing (like the weird underwear) that Mr. Beck, a very public Mormon, uses to communicate with his co-religionists. You won't get it until you get your marriage blessed in the temple in Salt Lake City.


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2009)

Herald said:


> You got out in '66? Wow. You're old.






LawrenceU said:


> I got out in '66, too. Out of diapers.



It's a good thing you two are superior beings on the PB. I might have to fling my walker at you.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> I suspect that the "code" is simply some super secret LDS thing (like the weird underwear) that Mr. Beck, a very public Mormon, uses to communicate with his co-religionists. You won't get it until you get your marriage blessed in the temple in Salt Lake City.



That is funny!

If you want to freak out your Christian friends in the locker room go out and buy yourself a pair of UnderArmour white boxers and an UnderArmour white T-shirt. They look amazingly like the LDS undies. I got quite a look a few weeks ago. 

-----Added 7/29/2009 at 12:01:59 EST-----



Curt said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > You got out in '66? Wow. You're old.
> ...



Seriously, from your photo your SA site I would have never guessed you were that old.


----------



## Berean (Jul 29, 2009)

Curt said:


> When I got out (1966) I was given my reserve orders. In case of national crisis I was to report to Edsell. Maybe I should go now.



I got out of high school in '66. You _are_ old.


----------



## KPfaREAL (Jul 29, 2009)

Herald said:


> I was a morse intercept operator in the Air Force, and I'm also an amateur radio operator. I need to listen to that code. Most of the time a morse signal at the beginning of a public transmission is usually the station call sign. I'll try to listen to Beck and figure it out.



I know this might sound crazy, but did you know a Ronald Heaser? I worked with him a few years ago in Grand Forks, ND and he used to be a morse intercept operator in the Air Force back in the 80's...


----------



## Herald (Jul 29, 2009)

KPfaREAL said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > I was a morse intercept operator in the Air Force, and I'm also an amateur radio operator. I need to listen to that code. Most of the time a morse signal at the beginning of a public transmission is usually the station call sign. I'll try to listen to Beck and figure it out.
> ...



His name doesn't sound familiar. I was stationed at RAF Chicksands, England (6950th ESG) and Offutt AFB, Nebraska (6949th ESG). I was TDY to the 6990th at Kadena AFB in Okinawa.


----------



## KPfaREAL (Jul 29, 2009)

Herald said:


> KPfaREAL said:
> 
> 
> > Herald said:
> ...



What years were you in? I know he was only a morse intercept operator for his first 4 years he was in, then he cross trained into Air Traffic Controll (my afsc)


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Seriously, from your photo your SA site I would have never guessed you were that old.



Thank you. But I have to ask: what is an SA site? Do I have one?


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 29, 2009)

That's good. Change the subject to divert the discovery.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2009)

Oops, my own short hand. SA: Sermon Audio.


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Oops, my own short hand. SA: Sermon Audio.



Ah. Yes that picture was taken in 1967. (No, it is fairly recent, actually).


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 29, 2009)

Herald said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> > Supposedly the Ü is a linefeed (or break) character, so this might be a teletype message meant to look like this:
> ...



Yes, Mr. Carpathia, those puritanheads on the internet did check out the code, as we were tipped off. But a few of them seem to have just enough knowledge about morse code to simply get the basics. They're on a different track, so our code is not compromised. Actually, because of the theological bent of these guys, they wouldn't have believed it even if they did figure it out. Not one of them even considered that anyone would combine languages. 

Ben Xristos
Tally Acknowledged 0(zero) Wasp
Ben Xristos 031950
OFFSHORE RATER I​
And the idea of literal Jews embracing their beloved Messiah exactly as the Bible says they will seems utterly preposterous to them. Don't worry, we can keep counting... and planning... Eventually both numbers will be 144,000, then we'll have them marked and ready for assimilation. Bwahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 29, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > gene_mingo said:
> ...



Now that is creative. How long did you work on that?


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 29, 2009)

Probably about 10 to 15 minutes. It just sort of came to me...  

We're in big trouble if anyone finds OFFSHORE RATER II


----------



## Webservant (Jul 29, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I got out in '66, too. Out of diapers.


I don't know Morse code, and I wasn't even born yet in 66.


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2009)

Webservant said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I got out in '66, too. Out of diapers.
> ...



You must be telling a falsehood. Everybody was born by 1966!


----------



## Contra Marcion (Jul 29, 2009)

Curt said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > You got out in '66? Wow. You're old.
> ...



Sir, 

Thank you for your service! I'm within spitting distance of retirement from the Navy. (Three more years to go!) 

Of course, in 1966, my Dad was 11.


----------



## Curt (Jul 29, 2009)

Contra Marcion said:


> Of course, in 1966, my Dad was 11.



You just couldn't resist, could you? 

Seriously, thanks, Lt.


----------

